# 80% IBS problem solved



## sanju (May 11, 2013)

For the last two months I can claim that 80% of my problem has been resolved.

My sysmptoms were frequent visits to loo,I used to serach for loo everywhere I go,but

now that has reduced significantly.there are many more details but first how it happened,

pretty simple, follow two things strictly:1) Use gluten free diet(i.e. anything made of wheat flour),instead use rice.

2)Use aloevera juice daily two times.

use this for only one week and see the difference,your life will be much better.

all the best.


----------



## svet (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you for advice. I 've heard about gluten free diet, i think it make sense.


----------



## ranafge (Jul 7, 2013)

I have this IBS problem suffering form last 8 years, but i don't know which type of IBS i have.

I shall try to obey your advice.

thanks


----------

